# **projekt Z33: updated pics**



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

i have added several pics of my engine bay to my gallery (in my sig). included are pics of my cusco strut tower bar, my UR pulleys and CF eylids. 


here is a quick peak at one










i am waiting for a nicer day to take pics of my exterior. i have yet to post pics of my big brake kit on my Z. i will try to do so this weekend. however, i do have one pic of my big brake kit in my gallery (no wheel). i have a few other things to do to my engine bay. so there is more to come! i decided to wait on the aluminum plenum that kinetix is working on, so i am sending back my V4 for their free flow cats. plus, the cusco STB won't clear the plenum. i didn't actually try but it is very similar to the jic magic one which doesn't clear. when i ordered i was under the impression that the plenum would clear all strut bars.


----------



## Z-INCOGNITO (Aug 12, 2004)

Suhweet Setup Bro... Where'd you get the Thermo-Tec thing from? im thinking of doing the same or havin it painted Silverstone... Let me know, Z-Incognito


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

i only added some anodized blue colored loom. don't worry i won't over do the loom, i'm done with it. this pic came out way better because of the light. a few more pics from different angles in my gallery(sig).


----------



## jeenyus1five8 (Aug 8, 2004)

looks real clean man. is that the auto tecknic cooling plate?


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

jeenyus1five8 said:


> looks real clean man. is that the auto tecknic cooling plate?


 ya, it is! great looking and fitting product! :thumbup:


----------



## ThisFlyGuy (Jul 9, 2003)

i love that engine bay.......very clean.....


----------

